# Golden Globe Awards 2010: Die Nominierungen!



## AMUN (31 Dez. 2009)

*Die Preisverleihung wird am Sonntag, den 17. Januar 2010, im Beverly Hilton Hotel in Los Angeles stattfinden.*


*Die Nominierungen im Überblick:*

*BESTER FILM - DRAMA*
AVATAR
TÖDLICHES KOMMANDO
INGLOURIOUS BASTERDS
PRECIOUS
UP IN THE AIR

*BESTER HAUPTDARSTELLLER - DRAMA*
Jeff Bridges - CRAZY HEART
George Clooney - UP IN THE AIR
Colin Firth - A SINGLE MAN
Morgan Freeman - INVICTUS
Tobey Maguire - BROTHERS

*BESTE HAUPTDARSTELLERIN - DRAMA*
Emily Blunt - THE YOUNG VICTORIA
Sandra Bullock - THE BLIND SIDE
Carey Mulligan - AN EDUCATION
Helen Mirren - EIN RUSSISCHER SOMMER
Gabourey Sidibe - PRECIOUS

*BESTER FILM - KOMÖDIE ODER MUSICA*L
(500) DAYS OF SUMMER
HANGOVER
WENN LIEBE SO EINFACH WÄRE
JULIE & JULIA
NINE

*BESTER HAUPTDARSTELLER - KOMÖDIE ODER MUSICAL*
Matt Damon - DER INFORMANT!
Daniel Day-Lewis - NINE
Robert Downey Jr. - SHERLOCK HOLMES
Joseph Gordon-Levitt - (500) DAYS OF SUMMER
Michael Stuhlbarg - A SERIOUS MAN

*BESTE HAUPTDARSTELLERIN - KOMÖDIE ODER MUSICAL*
Sandra Bullock - SELBST IST DIE BRAUT
Marion Cotillard - NINE
Julia Roberts - DUPLICITY
Meryl Streep - WENN LIEBE SO EINFACH WÄRE
Meryl Streep - JULIE & JULIA

*BESTER NEBENDARSTELLER*
Matt Damon - INVICTUS
Woody Harrelson - THE MESSENGER
Christopher Plummer - EIN RUSSISCHER SOMMER
Stanley Tucci - IN MEINEM HIMMEL
Christoph Waltz - INGLOURIOUS BASTERDS

*BESTE NEBENDARSTELLERIN*
Penélope Cruz - NINE
Vera Farmiga - UP IN THE AIR
Anna Kendrick - UP IN THE AIR
Mo´Nique - PRECIOUS
Julianne Moore - A SINGLE MAN

*BESTER ANIMATIONSFILM*
WOLKIG MIT AUSSICHT AUF FLEISCHBÄLLCHEN
CORALINE
DER FANTASTISCHE MR. FOX
KÜSS DEN FROSCH
OBEN

*BESTER FREMDSPRACHIGER FILM*
ZERRISSENE UMARMUNGEN
BAARÌA
THE MAID
A PROPHET
DAS WEISSE BAND

*BESTE REGIE*
Kathryn Bigelow - TÖDLICHES KOMMANDO
James Cameron - AVATAR
Clint Eastwood - INVICTUS
Jason Reitman - UP IN THE AIR
Quentin Tarantino - INGLOURIOUS BASTERDS

*BESTES FILMDREHBUCH*
Mark Boal - TÖDLICHES KOMMANDO
Neill Blomkamp & Terri Tatchell - DISTRICT 9
Nancy Meyers - WENN LIEBE SO EINFACH WÄRE
Jason Reitman & Sheldon Turner - UP IN THE AIR
Quentin Tarantino - INGLOURIOUS BASTERDS

*BESTE FILMMUSIK*
AVATAR
OBEN
DER INFORMANT!
A SINGLE MAN
WO DIE WILDEN KERLE WOHNEN

*BESTER FILMSONG*
"I See You" - James Horner & Simon Franglen - AVATAR
"Winter" - U2 - BROTHERS
"Cinema Italiano" - Maury Yeston - NINE
"(I Want To) Come Home" - Paul McCartney - EVERYBODY´S FINE
"The Weary Kind" - T Bone Burnett & Ryan Bingham - Crazy Heart

*BESTE SERIE - DRAMA*
BIG LOVE
DEXTER
DR. HOUSE
MAD MEN
TRUE BLOOD

*BESTER SERIEN-HAUPTDARSTELLER - DRAMA*
Simon Baker - THE MENTALIST
Michael C. Hall - DEXTER
Jon Hamm - MAD MEN
Hugh Laurie - DR. HOUSE
Bill Paxton - BIG LOVE

*BESTE SERIEN-HAUPTDARSTELLERIN - DRAMA*
Glenn Close - DAMAGES
January Jones - MAD MEN
Julianna Margulies - THE GOOD WIFE
Anna Paquin - TRUE BLOOD
Kyra Sedgwick - THE CLOSER

*BESTE SERIE - KOMÖDIE ODER MUSICAL*
30 ROCK
ENTOURAGE
GLEE
MODERN FAMILY
DAS BÜRO

*BESTER SERIEN-HAUPTDARSTELLER - KOMÖDIE ODER MUSICAL*
Alec Baldwin - 30 ROCK
Steve Carell - DAS BÜRO
David Duchovny - CALIFORNICATION
Thomas Jane - HUNG
Matthew Morrison - GLEE

*BESTE SERIEN-HAUPTDARSTELLERIN - KOMÖDIE ODER MUSICAL*
Toni Collette - UNITED STATES OF TARA
Courteney Cox - COUGAR TOWN
Edie Falco - NURSE JACKIE
Tina Fey - 30 ROCK
Lea Michele - GLEE

*BESTE MINI-SERIE ODER TV-FILM*
GEORGIA O´KEEFFE
GREY GARDENS
INTO THE STORM
LITTLE DORRIT
TAKING CHANCE

*BESTER HAUPTDARSTELLER - MINI-SERIE ODER TV-FILM*
Kevin Bacon - TAKING CHANCE
Kenneth Branagh - KOMMISSAR WALLANDER
Chiwetel Ejiofor - ENDGAME
Brendan Gleeson - INTO THE STORM
Jeremy Irons - GEORGIA O´KEEFFE

*BESTE HAUPTDARSTELLERIN - MINI-SERIE ODER TV-FILM*
Joan Allen - GEORGIA O´KEEFFE
Drew Barrymore - GREY GARDENS
Jessica Lange - GREY GARDENS
Anna Paquin - THE COURAGEOUS HEART OF IRENA SENDLER
Sigourney Weaver - PRAYERS FOR BOBBY

*BESTER NEBENDARSTELLER - SERIE, MINI-SERIE ODER TV-FILM*
Michael Emerson - LOST
Neil Patrick Harris - HOW I MET YOUR MOTHER
William Hurt - DAMAGES
John Lithgow - DEXTER
Jeremy Piven - ENTOURAGE

*BESTE NEBENDARSTELLERIN - SERIE, MINI-SERIE ODER TV-FILM*
Jane Adams - HUNG
Rose Byrne - DAMAGES
Jane Lynch - GLEE
Janet McTeer - INTO THE STORM
Chlo Sevigny - BIG LOVE


----------



## Q (2 Jan. 2010)

Danke AMUN für die Info! Dann freuen wir uns mal auf die Bilder...


----------



## Alea (3 Jan. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> Danke AMUN für die Info! Dann freuen wir uns mal auf die Bilder...



Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen 
:thumbup:


----------



## Rich667 (4 Jan. 2010)

:thumbup:

Sehr schöne Info...grcias...


----------



## Lotti (12 Jan. 2010)

Viel Glück für True Blood und Anna Paquin und danke für die Info!


----------



## lesslikeme (17 Jan. 2010)

Ich werde besonders Robert Downey Jr., Carey Mulligan, Michael C. Hall und Up in the Air die Däumchen drücken!


----------

